# Aldi schaltet meine Karte nicht frei



## Claudinchen (10 März 2016)

Habe mir vor drei Tagen bei Aldi ein Starterset gekauft, mich dann mit allen Daten ordnungsgemäß zum Aktivieren angemeldet.
Nur ist die Karte bis heute nicht aktiviert.
Was kann ich machen ?


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2016)

Zu Aldi gehen oder die angegebene Servicenummer anrufen oder die Service-Mailadresse kontaktieren.


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2016)

> ...mich dann mit allen Daten ordnungsgemäß zum Aktivieren angemeldet.


Per Telefon, Internet, schriftlicher Antrag? Frag mal nach, ob die Daten überhaupt angekommen sind.


----------



## Schani7 (15 März 2016)

habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Habe jetzt die Aktivierung beantragt ohne eine Festnetznummer anzugeben.
Zwar konnte ich das Formular ausfüllen abschicken, aber bis jetzt erfolgt keine Freischaltung.


----------



## Trelo7 (28 Juli 2016)

Genau dasselbe hatte ich jetzt auch.
Nur: ich haabe garkein Festnetz (mehr) ....
Laut Aldi kann ich dann auch keine Prepaid Karte freischalten .. sehr logisch.
Weiss jemand wo das geht ohne Festnetz zu haben ?


----------



## JessyF (6 September 2016)

Ich will mir nach negativer Erfahrung jetzt auch eine Prepaid Karte bei Aldi holen.
Weiss jemand jetzt einen Weg wie das ohne Festnetznummer geht ?
JessyF


----------



## Tanser (25 September 2016)

Bei mir hat das auch 3 Tage gedauert


----------



## Aspirant (29 Januar 2017)

Neuerdings schaltet Aldi auch ohne Festnetznummer frei


----------



## Jusel (5 Februar 2017)

Bis mitte des Jahres soll das Aktivieren ja nur noch mit Perso-Kopie etc. funktionieren.
Kann ich denn bei Aldi zB momentan immernoch anonyme Karten kaufen und mir einen Vorrat anlegen ?


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2017)

Versuch macht kluch...


----------

